
Czech Republic, seeking a snappier name, considers a change - acheron
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/15/world/europe/czech-republic-seeking-a-snappier-nameconsiders-a-change.html
======
panarky
If they do this, Czechia will be forever confused with Chechnya.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Business as usual, then. The most frequent question I was answering in 1999
was "how do you feel about Russians invading your country?" followed by "you
mean there's two of those?"

~~~
sratner
But... Russians did invade your country.

~~~
Piskvorrr
None of the people asking have meant 1968 ;)

------
Rotten194
Would it be pronounced Check-ia/ʧɛkiə or more like Sheck-ia/ʃɛkiə? The second
is much easier for me to pronounce, personally, though if they removed the
ending dipthong in favor of just ə they both roll off the tongue.

~~~
bobwaycott
The article says "CHECK-ia".

------
iliaznk
That's what we call it in Russian - Чехия

------
emp_zealoth
In Poland we sometimes call them Pepiks - quite snappy (although the chechs
might not like it :p)

~~~
excel2flow
Yes, but that is denotation of inhabitants, the same way Pšonci is for Poles
:)

~~~
kruczek
Well, denotation of the country is Czechy; nobody in Poland would use full
Republika Czeska (unless in some official documents). So I guess if the name
gets changed, at least Poles won't have to change their convention :)

~~~
Piskvorrr
I feel that's the point of the change: it codifies actual use.

------
drallison
I think the current name is superior to all of the choices proposed.

------
eulji
They should consider a snappier flag as they were kind of lazy with it.

~~~
abrowne
I disagree. It's simple, but the triangle is fairly unique.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Not really unique. Simplest of the flags with a triangle, though:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_style_of_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_style_of_national_flags#Triangle.28s.29_on_left_side)

~~~
abrowne
OK, not unique in the world, and I know some people think "unique" should be
an absolute like "pregnant" – you can't be "fairly pregnant" – but it is much
less common compared to vertical or horizontal stripes. And it is unique in
Europe according to that list and my memory.

